# Winchester Firearm Product Shoot



## lollyfin85 (Oct 22, 2016)

A photo shoot i did for a Winchester/Nightforce Combo


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 23, 2016)

It kind of gets lost on the dark background.


----------



## Destin (Oct 23, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> It kind of gets lost on the dark background.



I agree with this. 

That being said, I really like the concept you've got going. You need some sort of separation between the rifle and the background. Ideally a rim light, but that would require separating the rifle and the background.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 23, 2016)

Destin said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> > It kind of gets lost on the dark background.
> ...


I think a long, tightly gridded strip-box almost right overhead and probably 1 1/2 or so below key.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 23, 2016)

I really like this,viewing the photo large looks much better but could use some more light on the buttstock and top half of the barrel.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 10, 2016)

Where are you? My son needs this type product shot!


----------



## lollyfin85 (Nov 10, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> Where are you? My son needs this type product shot!


Im in Tamworth Nsw Australia


----------



## fmw (Nov 10, 2016)

Is Winchester back in business?  Good news if it is.


----------



## Fstop- (Nov 15, 2017)

I agree with others the rifle gets lost in the background. but I guess it matches the "Nightforce" theme.

As a rifle owner it always looks poor when people put bullets on the ground, it looks artistic but very bad in real world practice.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 15, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> I really like this,viewing the photo large looks much better but could use some more light on the buttstock and top half of the barrel.


could just remove the vignette...


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 15, 2017)

fmw said:


> Is Winchester back in business?  Good news if it is.


It is but isn't.  Olin corp owns the patents and designs.  But all the firearms are made overseas by other companies.  Though the rifles made in Japan are very good examples of the originals.  For a while Olin had Browing making some rifles in the US.  But that was all moved overseas as far as I know.


----------

